# Kitchen Countertop rehab...



## tsquare33 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am considering resurfacing my laminate countertop with an up to date style and color.
Can I simply go over the current laminate? I assume I will have have to sand the surface with a medium grit paper?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Thom


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome TSquare:
Yes, you can lay new laminate the way you said however, it will not give the most satisfactory job. It will help a lot to use a wood edge band that laps over the top a little and it will add the warmth of wood to the job.
Glenn


----------



## jdougn (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcom Thom,

When I worked in a cabinet shop re-laminating a top was not uncommon. We will assume you have square edges front & rear with no rounded inside corners or rounded nose on the front. If you have a backsplash, you will want to very carefully fit the two pieces that meet at the inside corner since the backsplash may not actually be straight. 

Laminating is an easy job to dramatically screw up so if you're not familiar with the process try to get some scrap laminate & plywood to try your skills first. 
just my .o2, Doug


----------



## Eric (Feb 14, 2009)

I've heard that the final surface only looks as good as what is underneath.  Preparation is everything.

If it were me, I think I'd spend a bit more time making sure the base is as flat, square, and even as possible, so the new laminate would look perfect.


----------



## nickroqs (Feb 17, 2009)

You can certainly do it. Make sure you do your homework on it though, and prep it properly, if not it will look pretty horrible. And depending on the size of the countertop, it's just not worth it to do sometimes, for larger ones though it makes sense.


----------



## Rich P (Feb 19, 2009)

You can go over existing laminate with proper prep.  Sand the existing laminate with and obital sander using 60-80 grit paper.  You do not have to sand through the finish, but you want to scuff it up.  Wash the laminate with a solvent to remove any wax, dirt or grease.  I use lacquer thinner or acetone.  Be sure to ventilate, vapors are strong and flammable. Both steps must be done to all laminate surfaces, including the edges. Check the surface for any foreign material.  Everything will telegraph through the new laminate.  Make sure it is clean.  I use Hybond CF23 spray adhesive, but I think you will be using a roll/brush grade contact.  After you fit the laminate, cover both surfaces with contact.  Make sure coverage is 100%.  Rolling gives better coverage. Don't cheat on the adhesive.   Give it ample time to dry.  Use slip sheets or spacers and put your pieces together.  Drying time is extremely important when going over existing laminate.  If it is put together too soon, the adhesive will lift from the top and it will not bond in that area.


----------



## Petra design (Jan 19, 2010)

"sand it to brown to lay the laminate down" www.petradesigninc.com


----------



## salprof (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone have good information about or experience with Avantstone?  They offer a resurfacing product for kitchen countertops that seems like a very good option at a low price, compared to solid surface, and I have seen it in the showroom---looks good. I can't find any online consumer forums or complaints, and wonder primarily about 4 things---(1) lasting odor or emissions?  (2) is it environmentally friendly at all?  (3) what will this do to the re-sale value of my house? (4) they offer at an extra charge a very shiny top finish, and I wonder if it is so shiny that it will look too fabricated?

I like the look of TrueLook UV refinishing much better, and it claims to be eco friendly.  Does anyone have any knowledge about this product?


----------



## CounterTop (Nov 8, 2010)

You will be able to apply the new laminate to the old laminate as noted by many of the other folks.  However, I would recommend that you use #400 grit sandpaper to achieve a fine sanding of the older laminate such that the "luster" is removed.  Although you could use a "power" sander, I find it works best to complete the job by hand, placing the sandpaper around a wooden block.  This approach allows you more "control" and my experience is that you need only to "scratch" the surface of the old counter top in order to allow the cement on the new laminate to stick.  Of course, be sure to sand all portions of the old laminate "equally".  Lastly, I would also recommend thoroughly cleaning the sanded laminate at least twice to ensure that no blemishes appear through your new laminate.  Good luck!

__________________

20+ Years Remodeling Experience - www.cabinetparts.com


----------

